# Woodbarter Maple Burl duck call



## James (Jun 1, 2014)

I got this maple burl from here on woodbarter a while back, stabilized and dyed it, then got the chance today to turn this duck call. Left the bark inclusion to give the call a little character.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dang James, that is kind of pretty. Good work as usual.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 2, 2014)

Leaving the bark gives it a nice contrast

Reactions: Like 1


----------

